# Atlanta Orchid Show



## bwester (Nov 8, 2006)

Anyone else going?


----------



## Heather (Nov 9, 2006)

I AM!!!! 


Oh wait, no, I got confused. I WISH I were...


----------



## Rick (Nov 10, 2006)

I'm still thinking about it. I'm trying to get a couple of other guys from our society to go with me for saturday.


----------



## Heather (Nov 13, 2006)

Hey Blake! What'd ya buy?? For a while there I was worried you had met your doom upon returning home, but you posted today. Whew.


----------



## bwester (Nov 13, 2006)

Way too much, a few nice bulbos from Andy's Orchids and Carolina Orchids and a real nice 3 growth paph magic lantern in bud from paphanatics ($35!!!). Various cycnoches and catasetums too. 
I handed out cards to Atlanta Orchid Co., Mountain View Orchids and Paphanatics. They all sounded interested in our forum.


----------



## Heather (Nov 13, 2006)

Oh, sweet! Thank you for handing out the cards!! That's great! I've wanted to get the Paphanatics folks in particular.

I wish some of these vendors would do more NE shows....
Sounds like you had fun!


----------

